# Astrix Park Or EuroDisney...which one is best???



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Got a bit of a dilema going on planning our trip to France.

Its a choice between Astrix park or EuroDisney. Which one is best for a roller coaster junkie and likeminded 11 year old daughter and a "not bothered either way" wifee and mother-in-law?? 8O 

Only been to Disney in USA (and hated it!!) but am willing to do "the right thing" to keep everyone happy!!
:wink: 
Thanks


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Asterix!! The wooden roller coaster is awesome fun! unless you are a Disney-itself freak that's my opinion, and was shared by my kids when they were about your daughter's age. No doubt someone will have a different viewpoint, it is a purely personal preference.


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Dazzer

Never been to the Asterix park but read all the Asterix books as a kid......great humour, highly recommended reading!

Have you seen this site? Some great pics of the roller coaster (which, I might add you wouldn't get me on if you gave me an RV for free! :lol: :lol: )

http://www.themeparkreview.com/photos/parcasterix/parcasterix.htm


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

if you didn't like Disney USA you wont like Disney France. Ive been to both of the above Disneys - USA is great,France is awfull!! so I'd go to Asterix even though I dont know anything about Asterix


----------

